# Same birthday puzzle



## goldsilverpro (Oct 11, 2011)

I just wished 2 members happy birthday on another thread. There are tons of people on the forum and many share the same birthday. However, every time I see 2 people having birthdays on the same day, I can't help but think of this famous puzzle that I probably first heard in about the 8th grade. Please forgive my nerdness. In my youthful gambling days, I even won a few bucks on this at a couple of large parties.



> How many people must be gathered together in a room, in order for there to be a greater than 50/50 chance that at least two of them have the same birthday?



The answer is surprising. The correct answer is given on this link (answers 2 and 3) and a jillion other places on the internet. Please don't post the answer, for at least a few days. The 3rd answer tells correctly how to compute it. Think about it before looking at the answer. 

http://dailybrainteaser.blogspot.com/2011/07/probability-of-having-same-birthday.html


----------



## Claudie (Oct 11, 2011)

Boy I was way off....


----------



## metatp (Oct 12, 2011)

Claudie said:


> Boy I was way off....


Missed it by 3, but I thought my math was right. Oh well.


----------

